
Show HN: We are giving away a free landing page design to 4 startups - parque
https://slickred.com/ho-ho-ho/
======
parque
Slick Red's CEO here. The startup community and specially the ones in HN has
been incredibly generous to us. We've been fortunate enough to meet and work
with so many amazing startups and entrepreneurs from all over the world.

And now we want to give it back to this community by helping startups with
what we have at our disposal: web design.

That's why we are giving away 4 landing page designs to 4 startups. Absolutely
free of charge. No upsells or any trickery.

Just a spreading a little Christmas spirit!

